

BitTorrent Traffic Booms Due to "Licensing Challenges" - AlexBucataru
http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-traffic-booms-due-to-licensing-challenges-120524/

======
pyre
I'm curious how "YouTube" and "HTTP" traffic are segregated. Is "YouTube"
traffic everything related to the youtube.com domain, or just traffic from
their video CDNs.

------
geekbri
I'm sure some of the large media companies will look at these numbers and say
"Our scare tactics are working!"

~~~
AlexBucataru
One can only hope that some Big Media cos will look at this and say: "Wait a
minute... So, if we make our content easily accessible, people won't pirate it
much. Maybe we _can_ compete with free, after all!"

